# Infinity December 2012 miniatures



## BobbaFett (Feb 24, 2011)

Infinity December Releases

Riot Grrls

























Raicho Armoured Brigade

























Sekban, Naval Special Unit

























Phoenix, Veteran myrmidon Officer

























Hospitaller Knight with HMG


























Makaul Troops


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I've tried, but man, I just can't get into these models. The aesthetic is just so "off" to me.

Heard it is a fun game though.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Must resist temptation to buy as Necromunda figures...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I hear ya 'tabby, I am so wanting a handful of these for my Inquisitor Warbands


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet jesus, those new riot grrls.


----------

